# some of my pics



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Adorable! 

I love the strawberry pictures!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks..jes the intensiv red ist verry helpfull, the babys are 5 weeks old and its the best time to get good pics of them.. fruits or wood are verry god for pics too ...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those babies have BIG 'ole heads! Goodness!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! I think the pics right before their eyes are open are the cutest!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

> I think the pics right before their eyes are open are the cutest!


oh i got o lot of pics at this time... i want to collect many pics from the colours from each stadium..

thanks 
greatings viv


----------

